# CPcam 4Ch MPEG Network DVR forgotten password - RCA LINE with BNC Connector or coaxial Line



## Rajesh345 (Sep 16, 2015)

I got a old DVR from previous owner  which was unused for sometime  .  I  powered on its turning on , when i type IP address its asking for Username and password BUT sadly he dont know the username and password , i already tried many default username and password and sadly none worked



*www.cpcamglobal.com/support/manual/CPD560A_560AS_561ASV.pdf


when i tried contacting official support they want me to ship it back to them

another option mentioned in manual is to connect DVR directly to monitor - but I need RCA LINE with BNC Connector or coaxial Line  (As shown in PIC) i asked many shops and none have this -_-  

Kindly help me reset Password 

i even opened DVR to find any cmos battery but this model dont have one 
*s1.postimg.org/uewnmdy1b/Capture.png


----------



## Rajesh345 (Sep 26, 2015)

any update ? any one saw above cable in any online shops


----------

